# Anyone else start the USC MFA Scholarships yet?



## brandon segelke (Jan 9, 2017)

Just received a message notifying me the scholarships for fall 2017 were open to applying now. Anyone else get that and begin the process?


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 10, 2017)

Everyone who applied should have got it.  I looked over the application, but haven't started yet.  It's a lot to write, so trying to plan out beforehand.  And you have to turn it in all at once, which is kind of annoying :/


----------



## brandon segelke (Jan 10, 2017)

Septopus7 said:


> Everyone who applied should have got it.  I looked over the application, but haven't started yet.  It's a lot to write, so trying to plan out beforehand.  And you have to turn it in all at once, which is kind of annoying :/


Agreed :/


----------

